# [résolu ;)] plateau de jeu trivial poursuite



## elisée (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis entrain de créer un jeu sur la base du trivial poursuite pour l'utiliser en famille. Quelqu'un aurait-il le jeu chez lui ? Le cas échéant j'ai besoin d'un scan du plateau pour pouvoir l'imprimer.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Janvier 2011)

elisée a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis entrain de créer un jeu *sur la base du* trivial poursuite pour l'utiliser en famille. [...] Le cas échéant* j'ai besoin d'un scan du plateau pour pouvoir l'imprimer.
> *
> Merci beaucoup !


:mouais:
ta création, c'est bien une création? parceque un scan du plateau pour impression, ça fait plus penser a du plagiat... non?



elisée a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il le jeu chez lui ?



ben oui, j'ai... 
mais j'ai pas de scanner 
sorry 
pis vu la taille du plateau, y faudrai kunkun avec un GROS scanner pour l'avoir en un seul morceau... 
pis une imprimante un poil spéciale aussi, 'fin ça c'est ton affaire...

mais sinon, l'idée de créer un nouveau jeu, j trouve ça intéressant...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> pis vu la taille du plateau, y faudrai kunkun avec un GROS scanner pour l'avoir en un seul morceau...



Il suffit de faire un sténopé.



Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> mais sinon, l'idée de créer un nouveau jeu, j trouve ça intéressant...



Le plus difficile est d'inventer les règles. Ponk devrait pouvoir l'aider :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Créer un jeu ?
Voilà qui est alléchant, élisée !

Maintenant, si c'est pour un usage privé et que ça doit être une copie du Trivial Pursuit... Achète un trivrial pursuit, tu t'embêteras moins.

Gamin, je m'étais fait une copie du Risk que j'avais découvert chez un copain.
Des heures de boulot pour un truc moche avec des cartes en papier qui n'ont pas tenu un mois...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :mouais:
> ta création, c'est bien une création? parceque un scan du plateau pour impression, ça fait plus penser a du plagiat... non?



Il dit qu'il crée un jeu sur la base du trivial *pour l'utiliser en famille*, pas pour commercialiser.

J'imagine que ça va être exactement comme un trivial, mais avec des questions genre "Kevin, quelle est la couleur préférée de ta petite soeur", ou ce genre de choses. 
Il a tout à fait le droit, au contraire c'est une bonne idée je trouve.

C'est con j'en aurais un, je ferais passer, mais j'ai pas ça en magasin.
Pour ceux qui ont ça, autant le scanner en plusieurs fois, il se débrouillera pour recoller les morceaux.

EDITH : ou une photo, comme dit tibo. (avais pas vu. )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

'tain, comment que c'est trop un branché, le bobby !
T'as pas un sujet _fun et happy life_ où il n'ait pas un truc à dire !
C'est dingue.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2011)

Oui môôôssieur, je vis en 2011 moi!


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

Moi j'serai toi j'le referai sur Illustrator.......  







​


----------



## elisée (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos différentes interventions. Effectivement je le souligne c'est pour un usage familial. Je souhaite utiliser le plateau et les règles du jeu mais je veux créer mes propres questionnaires et catégories.

J'ai commencé à le fabriquer en papier et carton mais c'est une catastrophe. Si effectivement quelqu'un pour le scanner en 2 ou 4 fois ça serait très apprécié. Je n'aurai plus qu'à imprimer et ensuite à le coller sur du carton.

Je ne peux pas le faire sous Illustrator car je n'ai pas le logiciel et de toutes manières je ne sais pas m'en servir.

D'avance merci !


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

elisée a dit:


> Je ne peux pas le faire sous Illustrator car je n'ai pas le logiciel et de toutes manières je ne sais pas m'en servir.



Alors clique sur une des images de mon dernier post! 

Tu l'imprime en A4? Ou t'as une imprimante plus grande? Ou tu compte l'imprimer sur plusieurs feuilles A4 pour ensuite les coller ensemble? Ou......?


----------



## elisée (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour Fix,

Je vais l'imprimer sur une feuille a4 (enfin le presque équivalent du Canada) J'ai donc enregistré ton fichier. Par contre sans vouloir abuser de ta gentillesse pourrais-tu stp me fournir le fichier sur fond blanc ?

Merci !


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

elisée a dit:


> Bonjour Fix,
> 
> Je vais l'imprimer sur une feuille a4 (enfin le presque équivalent du Canada) J'ai donc enregistré ton fichier. Par contre sans vouloir abuser de ta gentillesse pourrais-tu stp me fournir le fichier sur fond blanc ?
> 
> Merci !



T'aurai pu abuser plus que ça moi j'trouve.... 

Perso, moi j'aurai demandé de l'avoir en 4 morceaux, voire 6 morceaux pour une impression en autant de A4... Histoire de faire un montage pour un plus grand plateau...




















































Bon allez...... vu que j'avais anticipé... voilà l'ensemble  : (images cliquables pour chaque compo)

*Impression en 1 A4 :





Impression en 4 A4 :





Impression en 6 A4 :



*​

En bonus, j'l'avais même amélioré depuis!  (rajouté les triangles, amélioré le logo du milieu... )


----------



## elisée (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour Fix !

Je te remercie énormément pour ton aide. Je vais donc pouvoir l'imprimer puis le coller sur du carton et enfin plastifier le tout...

Ensuite je vais m'attaquer aux cartes de jeu. Merci beaucoup !

A bientôt !


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

De rien! 

Sache quand même que tu seras en possession d'une copie unique de Trivial Poursuit puisque je suis parti d'une feuille blanche pour le réaliser!  

D'ailleurs, j'te suggère de l'appeler le « Trivial PourFìx® »! :style: 



_PS : pense à mentionner que le sujet est_ *[Résolu]* _en te servant de l'option dans "Outils de la discussion" (barre bleue en haut du sujet)_ [une première au bar!  ]


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2011)

Pas entièrement résolu. 

Et les cartes alors?


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et les cartes alors?



Oui oui....... et les pions aussi! Faut que je crée les patrons, c'est ça?


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2011)

Y'aura des _femmesàpoil_© sur les cartes ?!...


----------



## elisée (7 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'aura des _femmesàpoil_© sur les cartes ?!...



Non il n'y aura pas de femmes nues sur les cartes. Je préfère la sobriété et je trouve que la nudité n'a pas sa place dans un jeu surtout familial.

Concernant les cartes en fait je vais juste découper des papiers cartonnés et ensuite dessus on fera un coloriage avec la couleur correspondant aux types de question.

Pour les pions, j'irai acheter de quoi faire dans un magasin.

Merci encore !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> _PS : pense à mentionner que le sujet est_ *[Résolu]* _en te servant de l'option dans "Outils de la discussion" (barre bleue en haut du sujet)_ [une première au bar!  ]



Je n'ai pas l'option "résolu" c'est curieux ?


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

elisée a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'option "résolu" c'est curieux ?



Arfffff.... Ça doit être les mauvaises ondes de bobbynountchak qui font que l'option n'apparaît pas!    

Essaies de nous faire une photo de tes cartes quand elles seront finies pour conjurer le sort peut-être!


----------



## elisée (7 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Arfffff.... Ça doit être les mauvaises ondes de bobbynountchak qui font que l'option n'apparaît pas!
> 
> Essaies de nous faire une photo de tes cartes quand elles seront finies pour conjurer le sort peut-être!



Dès que le jeu sera complet, je referai un topo là dessus.


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2011)

Dis donc, Fix, je te trouve bien serviable, à te mettre en quatre pour aider ce jeune membre... Tas bien capté quElisée est un prénom masculin, hein ?


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

... _peut_ s'utiliser au masculin.... non? :rose:


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> ... _peut_ s'utiliser au masculin.... non? :rose:


quel bel aveu


----------



## elisée (7 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> quel bel aveu


Allons ! Allons ! Ne soupçonnons pas le mal chez quelqu'un de serviable !!!! 

A moins que vous soyez jaloux que Fix ait proposé des solutions rapidement et nous ait montré ses compétences peut-être supérieures aux vôtres ???


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2011)

elisée a dit:


> Allons ! Allons ! Ne soupçonnons pas le mal chez quelqu'un de serviable !!!!



nous sommes au bar ici, on ne peut que soupçonner le mal, voire même le mâle chez toi !



elisée a dit:


> A moins que vous soyez jaloux que Fix ait proposé des solutions rapidement et nous ait montré ses compétences peut-être supérieures aux vôtres ???



en trivial pursuit ? ah oui, certainement ! je ne connais que les réponses, perso !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

elisée a dit:


> A moins que vous soyez jaloux que Fix ait proposé des solutions rapidement et nous ait montré ses compétences peut-être supérieures aux vôtres ???



Ah ce Fix !
C'est un vrai sachant, élisée...


----------



## jugnin (8 Janvier 2011)

Et puis Elisée reclus, Fix ne risque pas de latteindre, même dans ses rêves danarchistes...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

On n'arrivera pourtant à rien en cachant élisée


----------



## Luluuu (21 Mars 2011)

Salut , 

J'ai vu que 'Fixx' était doué à illustrator et moi je suis qu'une débutante et je n'y comprend rien , je cherche à faire un plateau de jeu en forme de '8'

Je m'explique : je suis une future institutrice maternelle et je cherche à faire un plateau de jeu ou il y'aurait des cases avec des cartes , mais il me fond un joli fond qui ferait enfantin ...

PAR PITIER .... AIDEZ MOI !


----------



## jugnin (21 Mars 2011)

Aucun problème.

Je pitie
Tu pities
Il pitit / Elle pythie (car elle la vu venir)
Nous pitions
Vous pitiez
Ils pitient.


----------



## Luluuu (21 Mars 2011)

Ouais bon ... Pitié ;-)


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Aucun problème.
> 
> Je pitie
> Tu pities
> ...



Typiquement le genre de participation qui mériterait une infraction, au minimum de niveau 2, car il y a manifestement moquerie ! 



Sinon Luluuu, pour répondre à votre question :
Est-ce qu'une recherche par Google Images pourrait être une piste ?
Il doit également y avoir des forums d'enseignants ( exemple : http://forums-enseignants-du-primaire.com/forum/3-les-domaines-dactivite-a-lecole-maternelle/ ), d'autres instituteurs ont certainement eu la même idée de création d'un jeu pour leur classe ?
Peut-être que vos élèves pourraient réaliser le plateau de jeu, ce qui ferait alors partie intégrante de votre projet éducatif ?
Autre solution, sur ce forum vous pouvez contacter directement par "message privé" un autre membre, il suffit de cliquer sur son nom et un petit menu apparaît. Vous pouvez donc directement demander un service à Fix


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Typiquement le genre de participation qui mériterait une infraction, au minimum de niveau 2, car il y a manifestement moquerie !



T'es rancunier ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Malheureusement, en ville, la liberté du joueur de Trivial Pursuit, c'est surtout celle de se torcher avec la règle du jeu.
Bobo ou pas.


----------

